# Hatteras Cast Drop Length



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

13', LDX rod, 4 oz. I've been practicing the Hatteras cast, watched several vids, didn't see any specifics on the drop length to start out with.
Looks like Tommy is dropped about half, maybe 2/3 the length of the rod. If it's not a given length, but determined by the variables, how is the optimal drop determined ? 
Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Somewhere around the stripper guide, wherever is comfortable to you.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I was initially trying it dropped to the reel, like a pendulum, but had trouble getting the timing right. I did notice half rod worked much better, just wondered if there was a "standard" of sorts.
Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> I was initially trying it dropped to the reel, like a pendulum, but had trouble getting the timing right. I did notice half rod worked much better, just wondered if there was a "standard" of sorts.
> Thanks


Since you're new to the cast drop your sinker to the second guide until you get your timing down. Put the most concentration in Pulling with your left arm than pushing with your right arm and shoulder. Providing you cast Right Handed

The LDX is a very limited rod and 4 ounces loads it easily. You really dont need a Hatteras Cast to send it with that rod.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> Since you're new to the cast drop your sinker to the second guide until you get your timing down. Put the most concentration in Pulling with your left arm than pushing with your right arm and shoulder. Providing you cast Right Handed


Just sent a few from the first eye, felt just a little miss timed "bump" in the swing but no blowup, just a bit of fluff. 330' av.
Will shorten it and try some more tomorrow.


DaBig2na said:


> The LDX is a very limited rod and 4 ounces loads it easily. You really dont need a Hatteras Cast to send it with that rod.


So, just the stock standard overhead cast is about the best to expect from this rod ? That sends 40z over 100 yds all day.
I'm shootin for 150. Maybe that's asking a bit much ?
Thanks DB2


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

1/2 length of the rod for Hatteras I guess....

Pendulum would be 2/3 length of the rod..


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Any rod in that price range should be capable of at least 150-175 yards with a Hatteras cast (on a field) so I wouldn’t worry about that.

Start with the drop where other people recommended. If the cast goes left, use a slightly longer drop. If it goes right, shorten.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Payload drop off the tip is subjective with distance in mind, where longer will achieve a higher arc and distance (if the cast completes correctly). Find what works best for you (your rod and your casting abilities).

Payload tracking is all about the release and your technique. Practice.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I think of 150 yards over the water with lead and bait will hard to achieve. I am not saying it can't be done but I think it would a real challenge given the unfavorable aerodynamics of wind resistance and the like.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Furball said:


> I think of 150 yards over the water with lead and bait will hard to achieve. I am not saying it can't be done but I think it would a real challenge given the unfavorable aerodynamics of wind resistance and the like.


150 true yards - 450 feet - with weight and bait, and even with no onshore wind, is in no way doable for the average caster. With the right rod/line/reel (in that prioritized order) preceded by Excellent casting technique, 100 yards, yes, maybe a tad more. Seriously doubt that'll happen with a Hatteras or OTG cast, a full pendulum will be required. 

No matter what, this is where a clip down rig is absolutely required, to eliminate helicoptering for maximum distance.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

IMHO - The size of bait will determine distance. Expect less from a hunk of bunker vice bloodworms, squid, etc.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Also, I would think the rig you are using would have some impact on determining distance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For a hatteras style cast (I say style because there are many variations) I'd start with the payload down at or close to the bottom (gathering) guide. It is important to stay consistent with your drop, if you don't it will be hard to ever achieve consistency and accuracy in the cast. The drop can be adjusted to help accuracy. If you find yourself CONSISTENTLY throwing a few degrees right of target, then shorten your drop by 6" or so. Without any other changes, the cast will execute slightly faster and should bring you back on target. If you find yourself CONSISTENTLY throwing a few degrees left of target, then lengthen your drop by 6" or so. This should slow everything down and allow you to straighten out the cast. Remember, this adjustment only works if your "miss" is consistent. If you are scattered all over the place, changing drop length will only compound your accuracy trouble.


----------

